# vitamin B-6 and Omega-3



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

i just bought some Vitamin B-6 in 200mg. capsules and Omega-3 in 1000mg. capsules, does anyone know any good doses i should start at?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

The Omega-3 Im pretty sure you can take like up to 2-3 with food, no idea about the B-6. Is that a significant vitamin? I do recall reading about it here before.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

yea i hear B-6 can be beneficial to depression. this is anecdotal i suppose, but w.e. can help is worth a try. im going to start taking the omega-3 tomorrow and see how that goes.


----------



## IFEELWEIRD (Jul 4, 2009)

simplynothing said:


> yea i hear B-6 can be beneficial to depression. this is anecdotal i suppose, but w.e. can help is worth a try. im going to start taking the omega-3 tomorrow and see how that goes.


hope it goes well.
ive been taking vitamin b12 and omega 3 and it seems to help a lil bit. kinda.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

how long have you been taking them?


----------



## IFEELWEIRD (Jul 4, 2009)

its been about 3 months with some improvement to my dp.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

I take a vitamin B complex - my doc told me to do so because it helps boost energy (which is good for any mental condition). The B50 complex (50mg) seems to be what's most recommended. Your body can only absorb a certain amount daily and perhaps anything higher would just get wasted...? Perhaps not though. Best to talk to your doc or pharmacist about it. B complexes definitely work though to increase energy, at least for me.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

whenever taking any vitamin supplements allow a full two months before expecting to notice a difference. it takes about that long for your body to recognize and moderate it properly.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

Revsarah said:


> I take a vitamin B complex - my doc told me to do so because it helps boost energy (which is good for any mental condition). The B50 complex (50mg) seems to be what's most recommended. Your body can only absorb a certain amount daily and perhaps anything higher would just get wasted...? Perhaps not though. Best to talk to your doc or pharmacist about it. B complexes definitely work though to increase energy, at least for me.


yea, i was aware of this and that was the effect i was hoping for.i have an appointment with my doc to discuss dosages. i hope they work because the energy boost would be extremely beneficial for me at the moment.


----------



## cBURT (Aug 6, 2009)

You my try to find B12 tablets that can be dissolved under the tongue. B12 deficiency can cause a host of problems. I was recently speaking with a girl who has celiac disease and was experiencing DP; B12 sublingually worked for her. Also, SAMe has been shown to be as effective as Prozac in treating depression.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Excuse me for not googling, but what is celiac disease?

Peace


----------



## cBURT (Aug 6, 2009)

autoimmune response to ingested gluten (leads to damage to intestine).


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Ask a pharmacist. They'll advise you on the ideal dose to take, and best of all, it's free.

Other than that, most vitamins are sold in bottles that have recommended doses printed on the label.


----------

